# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  offensive words

## kamka

I hope it's ok of me to ask such question concerning the usage of offensive words that I have come across. The matter that makes me wonder is just HOW offensive they're found and what's the difference in meaning. The Longman dictionary, although I do love him dearly, gives the very same explanation for each and every one of them "used to describe a man who is considered stupid, or not nice. offensive. do not use this word blah blah blah"
Then I turn on the telly, and it seems it's not THAT offensive after all.   ::   
jacka*s
d*ck
pu*z
a*shole
j*rk
son of a b*tch 
these are the main ones that make me wonder, but I bet there's thousand (at least!) I missed. 
I apologize in advance if someone finds this subject offensive, but I really do believe this aspect is just as important in learning a forgein language as any other. And yet, it's not taught at schools or universities.

----------


## scotcher

It depends. 
If you describe somone as such, you may not offend the person to whom you are talking. 
However, if the person about whom you were talking heard you, or if you addressed them directly with one of those terms, you'd receive a well-deserved slap.

----------


## kamka

> It depends. 
> If you describe somone as such, you may not offend the person to whom you are talking. 
> However, if the person about whom you were talking heard you, or if you addressed them directly with one of those terms, you'd receive a well-deserved slap.

 ouch.
are all of these equally offensive? I know television is not the best source of knowledge, but since I haven't had a chance to go to an English speaking country, I do, in a way, depend on it when it comes to some cultural learnings. I've noticed "j*rk" and "jacka*s" are frequently used directly towards someone who doesn't seem very offended (most common example "You can be such a j*rk at times, Johnny/Peter/Jimmy"  ::  ) 
and also... is "p*tz" pretty much the same in meaning as "wuss"? Perhaps more offensive though?

----------


## basurero

They're all of about the same I'd say except for "jerk" which is less offensive, but it depends more on the tone of voice and situation. 
People often call each other by these names in a joking manner or a way not intended to cause offense, but if said maliciously then it could piss someone off quite a bit. It depends on context.

----------


## DDT

Oh swear words and bad language and мать .....my favorite!! 
These are obviously American so I will tell you how they are looked at here.   

> Jerk, jackass and Putz.

 These words are not considered any more offensive than Дурак. They are commonly  heard on family time television in USA. They are not "swear words". But do not call your boss these words unless you are friends.   

> Dick.

  Is in a class of it's own. It is not really a swear word. It is actually a man's  name, a short version of Richard. But it can also be a rather beguine word for penis. You can say it in semi polite company.   

> Son of a bitch

 Not particularly offensive. I think that you will hear this on television after family time is over. There was a time when you would never hear bitch on tv but these days things are different.
Bitch is simply the correct name for a female dog therefore it is quite OK to use this word in that fashion. Son of a bitch is the same as saying that someone's mother is a dog. You be the judge of who you want to say this to.

----------


## kamka

thank you all very much  ::

----------


## ZelyeUrsuli

I know I'm very late to this conversation, but I love this forum so much! And it's helped me so much over the past couple of years. So... 
Let's start off by saying, depending on who your friends are, you can jokingly call someone any of these words. 
jacka*s 
Also means donkey (the animal). I wouldn't call someone that unless you are good friends and are joking around. Used quite commonly, especially on TV. Actually, it's used a lot in the movies SHREK. 
d*ck 
Also a man's penis.  
pu*z 
Putz is not a bad word at all, to me. I wouldn't call someone a putz seriously. But any Yiddish-like word (anything that ends in tz, for example) is going to get more laughs than anything. It's just a funny sounding word.  
a*shole 
Also a part of anatomy. I would say that, in serious context, it's the strongest of all these words. But, again, you can use it jokingly with a friend. 
j*rk 
Pretty similar to dick in its usage (though it has nothing to do with the male anatomy). 
son of a b*tch  
This is also used as an excalmation. If someone almost runs  you over with a bike you can shout out YOU SON OF A BITCH! or just SON OF A BITCH! Sometimes it is written SONNUVABITCH.  
I feel safe saying that the most vulgar and dangerous words to use in English are slang terms for female genitalia. I can think of two extreme words that send people into a frenzy - both four-letter words with hard consonant sounds.

----------


## capecoddah

Son of a bitch... сукин сын
Can't be that bad, it's in the dictionary. Watch the movie "Patton", 
Translator: The general would like to know if you will drink a toast with him. 
Patton: Thank the general and tell him I have no desire to drink with him or any other Russian son of a bitch. 
Translator: [Nervous] I can't tell him that! 
Patton: Tell him, every word. 
Translator: [In Russian] He says he will not drink with you or any Russian son of a bitch. 
Russian general: [In Russian] Tell him he is a son of a bitch, too. Now! 
Translator: [Very nervous] He says he thinks you are a son of a bitch, too. 
Patton: [Laughing] All right. All right, tell him I'll drink to that; one son of a bitch to another.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> jacka*s
> d*ck
> pu*z
> a*shole
> j*rk
> son of a b*tch

 Some words are considered to be profanity, and others are not. 
For example, "jackass" and "jerk" are not profanity, in fact, they are barely offensive even if you tried really hard. 
"Putz" is yiddish for the male genital organ, but it is not well-known and therefore is not offensive unless you know yiddish.  The same goes for "shmuck". 
The others are profanity, but are not especially shocking except in formal or polite situations. 
I just thought I'd add this:  
"Bloody" is not profanity in the United States, but is in Great Britain, although I'm not sure that it is considered offensive anymore.  Probably about the same as "damned".  Pretty mild, in other words. 
Another is "crap" which means "excrement".  In the States, it's considered a mild alternative to the 'S'-word, but, in Britain, I believe that it sounds a bit more offensive.   
Britain also has a number of "bad words" that are not widely used in the States, and probably vice versa.  There are any number of websites that list these, and other uniquely British words.

----------


## kt_81

> Another is "cr@p" which means "excrement".  In the States, it's considered a mild alternative to the 'S'-word, but, in Britain, I believe that it sounds a bit more offensive.

 Really???   ::   ::   ::  Uh-oh. Then I probably shouldn't have used it in Wales.  ::   I thought it would be less offensive than "s**t" and pretty much OK to say.   ::     

> I feel safe saying that the most vulgar and dangerous words to use in English are slang terms for female genitalia. I can think of two extreme words that send people into a frenzy - both four-letter words with hard consonant sounds.

 OK, I know "c**t", but what is the second one?   ::

----------


## ZelyeUrsuli

Well, the example is PYGMALION, by Shaw. "Walk? Not bloody likely!" 
kt_81: the other word is t-w-a-t.  
Which, in slight pronunciation only, means "roof" in French.  ::  (That's very slight, by the way!)

----------


## gRomoZeka

> kt_81: the other word is t-w-a-t.

 So you mean it's VERY offensive? 0_0 
I've read more than one book where 30% of what the characters said to each other was 'twat', 'tosser', 'poofter', etc. I kinda thought all these 'terms' were rather mild.    
Thanks for the warning. After your post I begin to suspect that at least half of my vocabulary cosists of improper words and I have to learn English again.  ::

----------


## kt_81

> Originally Posted by ZelyeUrsuli  kt_81: the other word is t-w-a-t.    So you mean it's VERY offensive? 0_0

 .   ::  I had no idea either.

----------


## Rtyom

T... What?!

----------


## capecoddah

All depends who you may be talking with....  http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/e...mBBC%20Article deals with swearing at work

----------


## capecoddah

All depends who you may be talking with. [url=http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/norfolk/7047536.stmBBC Article[/url]

----------


## capecoddah

All depends who you may be talking with. BBC Article that talks about swearing at work relieving stress. I say спасибо сука to my boss to the amusement of the maids. She thinks it means "Thank you boss"... 
Don't swear in front of customers (Holy Cow! Gee Whiz! Son of a gun!) or the person that writes your paycheck (unless he/she is cool). Be nice to overly religious and sensitive types too. I still haven't learned MY favorite phrase to descibe customers at the motel in Russian "What a F@(king moron". 
But that's just me.  ::

----------


## ZelyeUrsuli

> Originally Posted by ZelyeUrsuli  kt_81: the other word is t-w-a-t.    So you mean it's VERY offensive? 0_0 
> I've read more than one book where 30% of what the characters said to each other was 'twat', 'tosser', 'poofter', etc. I kinda thought all these 'terms' were rather mild.    
> Thanks for the warning. After your post I begin to suspect that at least half of my vocabulary cosists of improper words and I have to learn English again.

 Sounds like an English book you were reading? Maybe it is more offensive here in the States. I actually love that word - I think it sounds hilarious. 
But tosser and poofter have very little meaning in the states.  
I am still waiting for "Well, golly!" to make a come back!

----------


## Lesleyp

> Well, the example is PYGMALION, by Shaw. "Walk? Not bloody likely!" 
> kt_81: the other word is t-w-a-t.  
> Which, in slight pronunciation only, means "roof" in French.  (That's very slight, by the way!)

 Actually, t-w-a-t isn't that offensive.  The C word on the other hand...oh yeah!  LOL.   Then there's the P word, which is often as bad as the C.  Except if you're using it to refer to a cat.  Like pussy cat.    ::   
Did I say that?  ::

----------


## Lesleyp

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka        Originally Posted by ZelyeUrsuli  kt_81: the other word is t-w-a-t.    So you mean it's VERY offensive? 0_0 
> I've read more than one book where 30% of what the characters said to each other was 'twat', 'tosser', 'poofter', etc. I kinda thought all these 'terms' were rather mild.    
> Thanks for the warning. After your post I begin to suspect that at least half of my vocabulary cosists of improper words and I have to learn English again.    Sounds like an English book you were reading? Maybe it is more offensive here in the States. I actually love that word - I think it sounds hilarious. 
> But tosser and poofter have very little meaning in the states.   *I am still waiting for "Well, golly!" to make a come back*!

 ROFLMAOx2 
How do I give you points for this?  Because that's a +4 if ever I saw one.

----------


## Lesleyp

> I hope it's ok of me to ask such question concerning the usage of offensive words that I have come across. The matter that makes me wonder is just HOW offensive they're found and what's the difference in meaning. The Longman dictionary, although I do love him dearly, gives the very same explanation for each and every one of them "used to describe a man who is considered stupid, or not nice. offensive. do not use this word blah blah blah"
> Then I turn on the telly, and it seems it's not THAT offensive after all.    
> jacka*s
> d*ck
> pu*z
> a*shole
> j*rk
> son of a b*tch 
> these are the main ones that make me wonder, but I bet there's thousand (at least!) I missed. 
> I apologize in advance if someone finds this subject offensive, but I really do believe this aspect is just as important in learning a forgein language as any other. And yet, it's not taught at schools or universities.

 After reading what everyone has said about the above list, I can only add that the last one isn't necessarily used in context to a person. 
For example:  When I am hammering and hit my thumb by mistake, either the son of b*tch will come pouring out of my mouth, or sometimes I mix it up with sh*t.  Then there is the ever popular F word.  It depends on how much I hurt myself.  :P 
PS:  If there is alot of blood, it's not uncommon to repeat all three very loudly, over and over again.  However, usually the F word starts the cycle.

----------


## ZelyeUrsuli

Dude, how many times have you hammered your thumb?  ::

----------


## Lesleyp

> Dude, how many times have you hammered your thumb?

 Actually I'm not a dude.  I'm female   ::  Hammering is not one of my skills, so when I do have to hammer something invariably my thumb gets hit.  ::

----------


## ZelyeUrsuli

> Originally Posted by ZelyeUrsuli  Dude, how many times have you hammered your thumb?    Actually I'm not a dude.  I'm female   Hammering is not one of my skills, so when I do have to hammer something invariably my thumb gets hit.

  ::  S'ok. Thanks to SOUTH PARK the word dude no longer has a gender to me.  ::

----------

